# Foaling and moon phases?



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard from someone who has been breeding horses for a long time that many of her mares have foaled on a new moon night. Then I looked it up and saw that they may foal when there's a new moon because it's completely dark outside...I was just wondering if anyone else had any experience with mares foaling on certain nights of the moon phase. Is there any truth to this do you think? I mean I know she will foal when she is ready, but still...


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope she does because that will be this Thursday!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I hope she does because that will be this Thursday!


I'll let you know in two days  new moon and I have a mare that's just about ready... wouldn't make it till the next one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I had 3 born this year. First one on 2/8, was right after the full moon, and then 2/16 & 2/17, right after the last quarter.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I had 3 born this year. First one on 2/8, was right after the full moon, and then 2/16 & 2/17, right after the last quarter.


Darn... you're dashing all my hopes for this to finally be over :wink:


----------

